# Another weekend in the book! Pic HEAVY ducks and fish with a few geese



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Another weekend is in the books!

Roost and rest has been the key to having successful hunts with the mild temperatures we have had to start the season. We are expecting to continue to see birds stack up on the roost ponds with a huge full moon tomorrow(Monday) night and a decent front forecasted for the end of this coming week. We have seen a decent push of snow geese ahead of the full moon which is always a good sign.

Our guided hunts did really well over the weekend, including our first combo style hunt.
The club had pockets of really good/great hunting, while other areas are still way off where they normally are by this time.

We have a few scattered openings this week for anyone interested in shooting some birds. The blue creek lodge is also open this week and Saturday night for anyone interested. 
Duck Hunt-Thur, Fri & Sun
Goose Hunt-Thur

We also still have openings during the week and weekend of Thanksgiving.

Bay fishing has flat out been on fire! Both morning and afternoon while drifting with either lures or shrimp. It's a great time for cast and blast trips for those interested.

To book, message us on here or call/text:
Daniel 979.240.5312
Nick 979.240.1639
Website: run-n-gunadventures.com
Email: [email protected]

Hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

